# What's your favorite thing?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The world's so full of things -- every sort of size, color, weight texture -- only natural to ask: What's your favorite?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry. I couldn't resist it.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Dumb-bells. They are so heavy.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like oil paintings.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> I like oil paintings.


but polls, even more


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This isn't even my favorite My Favorite Things, let along my favorite thing.



Taggart said:


> Sorry. I couldn't resist it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Matter: My guitar and my violin and my cd collection, my home
Not matter: my sanity, my career
People (who are matter but are not things): my parents, my girlfriend, my friends.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Matter: My guitar and my violin and my cd collection, my home
> Not matter: my sanity, my career
> People (who are matter but are not things): my parents, my girlfriend, my friends.


That's a good way to categorise and format the answer(s).

Matter: the camera lens in this photo. 







I've lenses that are more modern/faster/versatile/whatever. But that lens more than any other has paid for almost everything I have.

Not matter: my health. Honesty.

People: my lovely companion. Also, a French redhead and a Russian blonde. And last but not least, my friend (and assistant) Iain, who I love and appreciate even though I sometimes punch him in the back of the head when no one is looking.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Favorite thing." I'm guessing that doesn't include a person or a particular place and something I wouldn't want to lose.

That would be my Bible. It's full of notes from great books and speakers over a lot of years, I read/study/refer to it every day, and it's pretty much irreplaceable.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Depending on exactly what is meant by favorite thing, I would say on of 2 things:

1) My wife and children

2) Science (understanding reality).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Life..................................


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

This is difficult to answer. There have been some good responses already. Without life, nothing else has any value, so I will say that my favourite thing the the ecstatic joy experienced every day from the gift of being healthy and alive.


----------



## Nightman (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems my favorite things to do are mostly illegal or immoral...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Tiddlywinks.


----------



## Blue Hour (Jan 2, 2012)

*Steinway & Sons* ~ *Concert Grand Model D*
​


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Matter: A perfectly cooked ribeye and a nice bottle of red.
Not Matter: A nice day at any of a number of spots along the Pacific Coast.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Aramis said:


> but polls, even more


I like oil paintings but I LOVE polls. Thank you Aramis. I wonder if there is an oil painting done where the artist painted poll making.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I couldn't possibly comment but my ears are my 2nd and my eyes my 3rd whilst this girl I know is my 4th and beneficial 4 1-3.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I think a sense of compassion...I'd hate life without it's influence.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I got small collection from Soviet Union things. Magazines, some Soviet propaganda post, Badges, post cards truly I loved them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Dumb-bells. They are so heavy.


No!! I'm not!!!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

My favorite thing is continually learning to protect myself and believe in myself and in my own perceptions, while at the same time becoming more saavy to the covert aggression and secrecy of humanity. I value what little privacy I have left, and I am unimpressed by traditional notions of 'success.' I eagerly watch, as the wealthy exploit the poor, and how propaganda has replaced dialogue. I am constantly amazed at how selfish people are, and I take solace in art & music as my soundtrack to the demise of America.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Enjoying the music of Wagner.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Obviously music, especially piano music. But I also love lakes, seas, and oceans.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lying on a blanket in Long Beach, Long Island on a beautiful sunny day, with a gentle sea breeze wafting through my hair, and wondering why my girlfriend, some 20 years ago is no longer lying beside me.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

My favorite things are music and movies.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, I interpret the original question to not include people, places, or event. So in that regard:

- My music collection
- My woodworking equipment and tools (They provide me my livelihood and they're fun to play with)
- My cigars (and cigar paraphernalia)
- My scotch collection
- My motorcycle
- My back shaver
- My collection of used dental floss.

V


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Talking about physical objects, Blue Hour nailed it. In the great words of Irving Berlin, "I Love a Piano".


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A nice big thick piece of Joyva Halvah.


----------



## Enformedepoire (Jul 29, 2013)

My favorite thing is being out in the world and having the time and freedom to perceive it. 

Okay, so I was tempted to say cheese, but I'm going with my other answer.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Things Physical: Air. Tea and Hob-nobs. Books. A good roast beef with a very good Pinotage. 
Things Emotional: Compassion and nobility of spirit.

oh, and TC.


----------

